# Novla PCT



## tryintogetbig (Aug 27, 2005)

On steriod.com all there cycles have a small dose of Novla being run throughout the entire cycle???????? then last 3 weeks of PCT w/clomid. I have yet to see anyones cycle post here w/ novla being ran throught, just 4-5 quick run if they get a gyno scare.

  Questions is what is the benefits or downside to run 10-20mg through the entire cycle. Would this limit the gains, or just limit water retention.??????????  

Thanks guys

Drew


----------



## Du (Aug 27, 2005)

Depends on the individual, and the compound your running. If you run test, or anything else that aromatizes easily AND youre susceptible to gyno, then Id suggest low dose nolva throughout. 

 However if youre not prone to gyno, or youre running stronger androgens, then I dont see a need.

 Personally, I am prone to gyno, so I take nolva pretty often.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Aug 27, 2005)

the cycle woul dbe Test E through out and Dbol first 4 weeks. WOuld Novla also keep any bloating from accuring???


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 27, 2005)

tryintogetbig said:
			
		

> the cycle woul dbe Test E through out and Dbol first 4 weeks. WOuld Novla also keep any bloating from accuring???


 Yes taking nolva throughout would help cut down on the bloat a little bit but retaining all that water is also like lubrication for your joints. On my last cycle, I started taking nolva regularly for about 4 weeks and noticed my joints dried out so I dropped the nolva, and my joints felt fine. But you dont want to keep all bloating from occuring because to much nolva will hinder your gains. I personally am also succeptible to gyno so on my next cycle of prop/tren i'll run nolva throughout at small doses.


----------



## Meglomaniac (Aug 29, 2005)

*Post Cycle info???*

what about post cycle.  I just ran about 5 weeks of Tren Ethanate and Equipoise along with Anavar and then for the last 4 weeks, ran out of Tren, so I used Sust. 250.  Just finished last week.  How should I use HCG and Novaldex post cycle. Also How and when should I mix in the clenbuterol?  going to Vegas in Oct. I want to looked ripped.

Meglomaniac


----------



## tryintogetbig (Aug 30, 2005)

I was thinking of running 10mg of Novla throughtout the entire cycle and PCT and run clomid for 3 week as PCT


----------

